# Question about iPhone Pwnage Tool



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Since Rogers won't allow me to buy a new iPhone until they've gotten every last new activation in the country, I'm going to attempt to use the Pwnage Tool. But since I just got back from vacation, I thought I'd run a few questions by my fellow ehmacers who are undoubtedly smarter in this area. As I'm usually the idiot who bricks his phone.

1) Does it matter how my iphone is currently unlocked? I bought it off craigslist am not sure how it was unlocked and right now it's using version 1.12 (3B48b)

2) Does it matter what version of itunes I'm currently using. Right now on my imac I haven't updated to the newest version.

Thanks for the assistance.

Daniel


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

you will need to update iTunes to 7.7
It should not matter what method of unlock was used before.

there are great and Simple instructions here:
iClarified - iPhone - How to Unlock/Jailbreak Your 2.0 2G iPhone (Mac) [Updated]

Just make sure you've backed up anything important. some users have complained of the phone messing up when you set it up from a backup when once you have updated, so perhaps it should be set up as a new phone.

hope this helps. and anyone else should jump in with any relevant info as well.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

jawknee,

thanks for the fantastic link. 

Out of curiosity, have you update your original iPhone? And to those who are in the same situation. What's the jump like to the 2.0 software. Obviously the pluses include the App Store and maps, but I've found that the new software, at least in the limited time I've played with the display phones at stores is a lot slower than the current version I'm using.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

emalen said:


> jawknee,
> 
> thanks for the fantastic link.
> 
> Out of curiosity, have you update your original iPhone? And to those who are in the same situation. What's the jump like to the 2.0 software. Obviously the pluses include the App Store and maps, but I've found that the new software, at least in the limited time I've played with the display phones at stores is a lot slower than the current version I'm using.


I updated it last night in 30mins as soon as I got home from vacation. I really like the appstore and saving images out of safari etc. I think the 2.0 software feels a little sluggish sometimes... maybe that's why 2.01 is so close behind (rumours?).

Apart from that, Installer 4.0 has not been released yet, so you'll be using Cydia, and most 3rd party apps you may be using right now will not work as there is codesigning in order to accommodate the official apps. Most old ones have not been modified yet to run in this environment.

hope this helps.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Though I miss a couple of my former third-party apps, I expect I'll see them again soon in 2.0 forms.

The only thing I don't like about the Pwnage tool is the pineapple icon it implants over the Apple startup icon ... it reminds me these are little kids who came up with this tool.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

chas_m said:


> Though I miss a couple of my former third-party apps, I expect I'll see them again soon in 2.0 forms.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about the Pwnage tool is the pineapple icon it implants over the Apple startup icon ... it reminds me these are little kids who came up with this tool.


There's an option to get rid of those logos.. I have my 1st gen phone unlocked with no sign of the pineapple. I believe its under the Expert Setting.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

chas_m said:


> Though I miss a couple of my former third-party apps, I expect I'll see them again soon in 2.0 forms.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about the Pwnage tool is the pineapple icon it implants over the Apple startup icon ... it reminds me these are little kids who came up with this tool.


I think this can be over written if you choose the advanced setup/options for pwnage'ing


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, it definitely can be changed. I pwned my iPhone and didn't like the pineapple, so I redid it using expert mode.

The 2.0 firmware is a bit sluggish, but still quite usable.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

One more question. Does it matter that I don't have the original AT&T Sim Card?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

emalen said:


> One more question. Does it matter that I don't have the original AT&T Sim Card?


not one bit.


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

Having a 1st gen iPhone, and having unlocked it right from the start (when the software unlock first became available), pwnage is fantastic. I remember sitting on the edge of my seat for 30-minutes while my phone was being unlocked the first time. Then I had to repair the baseband since that unlocker had errors.

Pwnage is amazing. Hats off to the dev team for such a fantastic tool. Everything is done at once in a few minutes. Can't get any easier than that.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

I followed the tutorial on iclarified and it says as I get to the end that I don't have enough free space?

I am using an 8GB phone. Do I need a 16Gb. I erased everything on my iphone. All music/videos etc!

any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Daniel


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

emalen said:


> I followed the tutorial on iclarified and it says as I get to the end that I don't have enough free space?
> 
> I am using an 8GB phone. Do I need a 16Gb. I erased everything on my iphone. All music/videos etc!
> 
> ...


um. it says this on the phone? usually that happens when the root partition is too small... but by default pwnage sets it to 500mb which *should* be plenty

if it's your computer saying this, then perhaps the image that's being made doesnt have enough space... try deleting some old files?


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

the message comes up after I press 'build' on the pawnage program. I'm wondering if I have to erase my iphone more thoroughly. Should I restore the iphone or will that mess everything right up?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

emalen said:


> the message comes up after I press 'build' on the pawnage program. I'm wondering if I have to erase my iphone more thoroughly. Should I restore the iphone or will that mess everything right up?


when you press build on the pwnage tool it has to uncompress the restore image to your hard drive and build a new one. check the partition to make sure there is enough room. at this point in the pwnage process, nothing has been touched on your iPhone yet.

EDIT: uncompress... decompress... weh?


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Does it matter if music/movies/ etc. are still on my iPod or will it simply erase and restore? 

Also, does it matter if iTunes is open or closed?


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Firstly, a message to jawknee...

thank you for all your assistance. It worked flawlessly. 

One last question, once I've done everything. In iTunes it says 'Set Up Your iPhone'

Does it make a difference if choose

a) set up as a new iphone
b) restore from backup of: my old phone

Just wondering what I should do as to not mess up this final step!

Thanks again everyone for all their help. 

If anyone needs to jailbreak their first gen phone, I highly recommend following the following instructions to the letter.

iClarified - iPhone - How to Unlock/Jailbreak Your 2.0 2G iPhone (Mac) [Updated]


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

emalen said:


> Firstly, a message to jawknee...
> 
> thank you for all your assistance. It worked flawlessly.
> 
> ...


hey no problem brother

i'd set up as a new phone... some people have had problems with leftover goodies from the other jailbreaks... not sure if it's proven, but for posterity sake i went through the setup process again... and the phone is just as buggy as a legit 2.0 phone. YAY. hehe

enjoy it.


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

I used AnySIM to unlock my phone, then ziphone to upgrade to 1.1.4, then Pwnage to upgrade to 2.0. No problems at any step of the way! When upgrading with Pwnage I selected "restore from backup of my old phone" and haven't had any issues. I only wish I'd selected the expert setting to avoid the pineapple logo...


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Question....

Now that my iphone is unlocked, I assume this won't work. But is there any chance we get free wifi at Rogers hotspots?

Also, how do people go about getting the 6GB deal for $30. Can I just go into any rogers store, or should I be doing this over the phone?


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

emalen, I ordered a 3G with the 6GB plan. While I'm waiting for the phone to arrive I've been using the data plan on my first gen iPhone. The Rogers rep I spoke to on the phone had no problem with that. Just make sure if you're having issues with EDGE to reset your network settings once they add the plan. It took me a few to figure that out.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks ryank,

How do I reset network settings? To what?

And just out of curiosity, why upgrade to the new 3G if you already have a 2G? For the speed?


----------



## ryank (Jul 26, 2008)

I think I got my wires crossed. If you upgrade to 2.0 like I did after adding the 6GB plan, the settings are supposedly entered into the phone by Rogers when you sync with iTunes for the first time. However I could not connect to EDGE until I reset my network settings by selecting (in 2.0):

Settings/General/Reset (scroll to the bottom)/Reset Network Settings

Unfortunately I can't tell you if that's exactly how it works on older firmwares.

There really was no good reason why I upgraded other than the fact that I wanted a new toy to help fill my empty life! HAHA. I've loved the original iPhone but I've had it since September and figured a white 16gb model would be enough of a difference to entertain me. Plus it's been rough living without the relative ease of updating the phone, the latest firmware, etc. With a "legit" iPhone I don't have to worry about that stuff.


----------



## emalen (Oct 10, 2004)

ryank,

no need to go any further. if there's one thing I understand, is that buying apple stuff makes me happy!

I may in fact buy a legit 3G when Rogers allows me to, but right now I'm pretty happy to have the app store on my 2G.


----------

